# r-vision problem



## dm_moore@bellsouth.n (Feb 20, 2004)

I bought a 23 ft Trail-Cruiser 2001 model and its developed water damage,now R-Vision is trying to claim i didn't do the proper "maint" on it and i argued with the higher ups that i most certainly did.Also right after i bought it i took it in for antenae repair and the guy looked it over then and didn't see anything out of the ordinary.Talking to the people where i got it from they say its been seeping water at the back for two years(mention the dealers name later)after this is settled.Further the manager of the dealership has said R-Vision has had a few problems with the felt underlayment under the rubber roof.R-Vision has took it back to Warsaw Ind. to check it out.Now thats like the fox guarding the henhouse wouldn't you say.I'm not looking for a favorable decision from R-Vision.Now if everything falls through for me on this is there any site i can carry this problem with R-Vision to,maybe arbitrate it or put it in a magazine to run R-vision down.Please guys tell me something.The dealer guy still is confident in R-Vision coming through and repairing it.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 20, 2004)

r-vision problem

Daniel, I know it's hard to do but,be patient and give R-vision a chance to repair the damage. Terrible to have these rvs and can't use them. I have owned numerous rvs and all have gave problems at times but, the good out weights the bad. What did you do for maintaince? leaking is a problem in all the rv industry in my opinion but a lot of it is caused by the rigors we put them through.  I dare say if we towed our 100k +- down the roads that we tow our rvs on they would give even more problems. Tops should be inspected regular and check inside after rains for any signs of leaks. Be postive that they are going to repair the damage and don't worry "yet" about "what if"  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## dm_moore@bellsouth.n (Feb 20, 2004)

r-vision problem

Yes but the dealer said this may be a factory default with the felt underlayment accordig to R-Vision and has been going on for two years and three people has looked at the roof and didn't see anything.Only been used four times,about 2000 miles on it.


----------



## dm_moore@bellsouth.n (Feb 20, 2004)

r-vision problem

Yes but the dealer said this may be a factory default with the felt underlayment according to R-Vision and has been going on for two years and three people has looked at the roof and didn't see anything.Only been used four times,about 2000 miles on it.I hope your're right.Its on its way to Warsaw ind now.


----------

